# Cooking cabrito



## THROBINROD

I posted this above in the BBQ forum but wanted some input from the non grillers. My goats are getting ready to have some younguns and I have never cooked one. Any tips and recipies would be welcome. How old/big should I let them get? I should have extra's if anybody is interested.

Thanks, 
Mark


----------



## RLwhaler

Mark,
Here's a good one for ya!
http://forum.texasbbqrub.com/showthr...hlight=cabrito

I'll would take a few,if there's any left.There best before pasture.

Richard



THROBINROD said:


> I posted this above in the BBQ forum but wanted some input from the non grillers. My goats are getting ready to have some younguns and I have never cooked one. Any tips and recipies would be welcome. How old/big should I let them get? I should have extra's if anybody is interested.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


----------



## outtotrout09

Mark,

We always cook them when they are around 1-4 months old female bore/spanish cross usally. We shoot them in head and cut throat to bleed out. Cool on ice and cook the next day. Cut it in 1/4s or right down back bone. I season them different every time Garlic powder, layer of Kosher Salt, Black coarse pepper, olive oil, lil red pepper, Fiesta Oregeno and Lime Juice is the norm somtimes a brisket rub works if thats all you got at the Ranch. I start with a Hot Mesquite fire burnt down to coals and cook them for probaly 1-2 hours on fire around 275-300 , then wrap in foil with onions and Jalapenos cook until meat will pull of bone. 
Somtimes I skip wrapping it in foil alltogether and just move my coals around to keep my fire not to hot so the goat wont dry up. The Kosher salt and rub will make a crispy layer and keep it moiste. Also Somtime I make a Mustard & Vinegar sauce and baste it till its finished. Serve with Barracho beans, Guacamole, Pico de gayo, fresh Corn Tortillas Or Bread and Mustard sauce also works!

My Dad or Uncle always cooked goat on sundays during the spring and summer. This is how I learned to cook cabrito. They always told me its not soo much the size of the goat as long as it was female and young. Also how and who cleaned the goat. A clean shot in the head bleed out and dont let the hide/hair touch the meat when you skin it. If you got any kids left I would love one and would be happy to pay or trade for one. I will be down around POC march 9 and would be willing to meet you. 
Good Luck!

Thanks,
Sonny T


----------



## outtotrout09

RLwhaler said:


> Mark,
> Here's a good one for ya!
> http://forum.texasbbqrub.com/showthr...hlight=cabrito
> 
> I'll would take a few,if there's any left.There best before pasture.
> 
> Richard


Richard,

That Looks good Also!!!


----------



## El Cazador

Cook it the same as you would carne guisada but with "all" of the entrails included. If you don't like the innerds, that's okay too...


----------

